# Plus size rider saddles?



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am a plus size rider and ride in an 18" Tucker River Plantation saddle. It is more like a cross between an english and western saddle. I could probably go down a seat size in this model.

The biggest issue that I have ever had with a bigger saddle is the length of the saddle compared to the horses back. Weight distribution is key and the saddle MUST fit the horse for weight to be distributed properly.

I read an article one that most riders ride in a saddle too small for them. many western riders do it because they like the feel of being wedged into the saddle and feel safer. In reality many times this is more harmful than good because it changes weight distribution.

Personally, I think the key to horse comfort is a saddle that fits both horse and rider regardless of the riding discipline.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I am plus sized as well. I agree that the most important thing is that your saddle fits your horse and you feel balanced. I also agree that the saddle needs to fit you. From a strictly aesthetic standpoint, I cringe when i see barrel racers riding a tiny saddle and they are literally overflowing over the cantle. I understand wanting to feel secure, but that can't be comfortable or help you with balance or position.

I ride in a 16" Circle Y flex tree reiner.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For the most part...think about what you're asking. :think:
If you ride in a 18" English saddle or a equivalent sized western saddle it is still the same length of tree basically used to distribute your weight.
The rest of the differences are discipline differences...
I also would_* not *_ever go treeless when of such a weight, period.
That formed tree is a distribution point and load bearing frame...
I'm not skinny but I''m also not obese either that it concerns me... 
It is important that as a rider you are quiet astride, balanced and help your horse to move with your weight not be a negative factor astride.
A unbalanced rider or larger sized rider _could_ upset the balance of a Belgium or Clydesdale horse forget a normal sized riding companion. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In 'english' saddles the size of the saddle dictates the size of the rider in terms of leg length and the size of your backside.
In very basic terms, when you're sitting on the correct part of the saddle (for your ideal riding position) there should be room to place your hand across the back of the saddle between your backside and the end of the saddle (cantle) 
For that same saddle to then fit your horse it shouldn't be any longer than the horse's last rib


----------

